# I love this forum!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have to say, the more I customize it the more I like it!
How about you guys?

By the way I just added over 200 more smilies. 
:booty::moon::rockn::greddy2::nutkick::joke::arms::You_Rock_Emoticon::feedback::birthday:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its looking better every day.

hahaha cool ...what we do with out a gay smilie LOL :greddy2:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a cool one i had saved up.You should add it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Done chief!
:shitfanrt0:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like it alot better....

I have only one problem....whats in my signature now is all it would let me add. It kept daying too many lines only 6 lines but would only let me to 3...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

let me give it a check for ya


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

should be straight now


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

i like it a lot too. still aint figured out where the smileys are tho when im typin a reply


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Right under the last posters avatar you will see a reply button. Its right above the word tags.

This will take you to the advance reply page.There you will see a few smileys on the right side with and option for more smiles under them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can also see them if you click the button that says "Go Advanced" (right under the Quick Reply box). that will open the advanced editor and you can see the smilies on the right side.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

oooo cool! yay me! :1244:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i like the other dancer 
this one here :dance:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Loves it.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

I give it a
















I got one too, sorta like the fan as long as it is within the

















Now, I'll just be over here...








Or I could be over here







Either way,I'll have my


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh and you got to have the POT.....










And also one of my favorites!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL. Come over here and help me take this BRUTE FORCE apart.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice smilies  I'll add those shortly..


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is another....


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

And you definantly gotta put this one on there.. there....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Done, added to the list


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

TorkMonster said:


> And you definantly gotta put this one on there.. there....
> 
> :showpics:


Thats my favorite.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok i added even more... 
total smilies 377!
i think we have enough!!

:mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

crap i wont be able to find the one i want! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

actually we have 379


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I know theres a bunch. Every time i look i see one that I've missed.LOL opworm:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that one could be dirty


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Theres a few that leave no doubt .......


----------

